# My fish have ich i need help!!!!!!



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

my cardinal tetras 3 of them have ich and 2 of my 3 angel fish have it luckily none of my guppies yet I have already bought the treatment should I take out my guppy fry in there or take them out and will they survive I raised my temp to 80 degrees is it true if you have tetras you only do half dose of the medication


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Read the fine print. Mainly treatments do say use a half-dose for tetra. Guppies will take the heat if you have enough aeration. If you do take them out, be ready to treat them separately when/if they develop symptoms


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Read the fine print. Mainly treatments do say use a half-dose for tetra. Guppies will take the heat if you have enough aeration. If you do take them out, be ready to treat them separately when/if they develop symptoms


so should I keep the fry where they are and it dose not say anything about tetras in the fine print also do I have to take my filter out during the treatment


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Leaving them in the tank is the best path. Ich starts in the gills where you cant see it. If you pull fish out of that tank and put them in another you could contaminate that other tank. If your filter cartridge has carbon then yes take it out. You NEED to get some other filtration going in there. They have cut to fit sponge pads that can be put into your filter during the treatment. Good luck ich is a pain I know


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

grogan said:


> Leaving them in the tank is the best path. Ich starts in the gills where you cant see it. If you pull fish out of that tank and put them in another you could contaminate that other tank. If your filter cartridge has carbon then yes take it out. You NEED to get some other filtration going in there. They have cut to fit sponge pads that can be put into your filter during the treatment. Good luck ich is a pain I know


I don't know if my filter pads have carbon I have the marine land 350b bio-wheel filter I'm using the ones it came with


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

what treatment you go with? the raising the temp and adding salt method has worked for me on my oscars, and help my gouramis with fin rot get better sooner, but i know some fish cant take the salt and the temp spike, i havnt had ick in years but i remember the last time a tank of mine got it, everytime i think i would have the ick nipped in the but another fish would get it, so after awhile i just tore the whole tank down and cleaned it good and changed gravel, havnt had a ick breakout since, but of course since then i have learned how to prevent ick from ever happening by weekly water changes no over feeding and monthly tank cleanings, and i test my waters twice a month to make sure no spikes in anything. oh ya and i learned not to by fish from walmart, petco, petsmart since i always seemed to get sick fish from them.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

best ich treatment i have ever used is Aquarisol and 84 degrees F .....and the Aquarisol will not stain your water..


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

lohachata said:


> best ich treatment i have ever used is Aquarisol and 84 degrees F .....and the Aquarisol will not stain your water..


Yea that's the treatment I'm using how long should I use it for


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

916 said:


> I don't know if my filter pads have carbon I have the marine land 350b bio-wheel filter I'm using the ones it came with


Your blue filter pad has carbon in it.


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Your blue filter pad has carbon in it.


How long should I keep it out for


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep treatment going for 10-15 days..,


----------



## 916 (Mar 27, 2011)

lohachata said:


> keep treatment going for 10-15 days..,


ok thanks for the help guys


----------

